# Who makes the lightest 13ft &14ft surf rod blanks ?



## coralhorizon (May 13, 2002)

I would like to build the lightest rod that will throw a 4 or 5 oz lure on a shimano stratus 6000. Your help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

KilWell - They are a Co. from Rotarua, NZ.
http://www.kilwell.co.nz/RodBlanks.htm

I have the 14' Pendulum Distance 222 it weighs an incredible 15.5oz, that with 9 rings and my coasters. 

It has the potential to cast around 800'.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "sitdown",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## coralhorizon (May 13, 2002)

thanks, its a great site


----------



## Dogshark (Dec 29, 2002)

The lightest 13-14' rod for throwing 4-5 oz. well once you get over about 12'8" your options drop quick. I would have to say the PurGlas 400-2, 13'2" rated 4-6 oz, will throw from 2-6+ with good distance.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Dogshark",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Dogshark,

What does the rod weigh ?


----------



## Dogshark (Dec 29, 2002)

Led, I don't have a scale in the shop so this is completely unscientific, but.... I just compared the weight of a 400-1 blank and a All-Star BGSW1418 and in that requard they are very similar. The wieght of the All-Star 1418 is stated as 10 3/32 oz, so I would put the 400-1 right around 11 oz. I couldn't find mfg. specs on the blank weight of the PurGlas, if I can get my hands on a scale I will post more accurate weights.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Led*

I didn't see the 14' Pendulum Distance 222 on their site. Have I over looked it or is it not there?


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Aerio993,

Maybe he is talking about the Distance222 which is 15.3oz.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Anthony,

My fault, it changes it's name dependingupon which page your looking at.

It's under the "Surf Casting Blanks, Tournament" on the page that I posted as a Distance 222.

I'll try and get some pictures of it in Action at this weekends UKSF Masters Final  

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Aero; The last thing...*

you need is another rod!!! If you do get another rod; then sell me one of those used ones you have; the ones that still have the UPC stickers on the handles. They should be sold fairly cheaply; since they have been heavily used. Just shoot me an e-mail and tell me which one you want to get rid of!!! pelican man.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Says the man with TWO new Penn rods. They have a name for people like you.


----------

